# TEC chilled water



## cdawall (Jun 16, 2010)

this is the log of the modifications being done to my rocketfish case. 

list of watercooling parts

DTek Fuzion V1 (i want one of fits tops for it)
1/2 ID x 5/8 OD black tubing
laing D5 vario (MCP655v)
laing D4 (MCP650)
3x DD maze 4 GPU
14x Yateloon High speed 120mm fans
MCR420
MCR320
bitspower 3.5" drivebay res.
DD brass fill/drain port

list of TEC parts

 4x 92w 12v 40^2 TECs
 pyramid 12-15v 36A powersupply
 Elco K150AU-12 11-15V 13A powersupply
 3x AMD heatpipe coolers



PICS











before i did anything to it










MCR420











top of the case marked up to be dremel'd out










looks pretty 


















marking/installing for the fill/drain port










stopping for the night













didnt even stress the thing out yet 




can't really tell but there is quite a bit of condensation on the unit right now


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 16, 2010)

That is some Krazy stuff, keep it coming


----------



## cdawall (Jun 16, 2010)

i forgot to take pics of it but i had to notch out the alum in the front of the base above the drive bays to allow my MCR420 to fit. also there is a foam surround on the top of the case around the exposed fans that is to help with the vibration and sound seems to be working so far the entire 8 fan group of yateloons is quieter than my single 120x38mm scythe


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 16, 2010)

this is some serious shit right here!!
a tip: cut, size and solder the wires of your fans on the radiator together( i hope you already planned on doing this).

after you are done, put it up on case gallery and i''l give ya a 10!!.

keep 'em coming!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

subscribed!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 16, 2010)

Already as planning that right now just mocking the build up


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 16, 2010)

interesting


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2010)

dremel is dead now....






PSU is mounted sideways to fit the MCR320


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 17, 2010)

very cool. keep up the good work


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 17, 2010)

open it up and make sure the cord didnt come lose 

thats what happened to my dremel, it was an easy fix


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2010)

cord didn't come loose it started smoking like alot lol


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2010)

pretty much done all thats left is leak testing for the water part. no one local has sleeving so that will get done another day...


























off to go get distilled water


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

So your peltier is between your block and CPU?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

loving the outcome, love the internal rad placement


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> So your peltier is between your block and CPU?



pelts are not here (ordered out of china) so no TEC parts set up



Chicken Patty said:


> loving the outcome, love the internal rad placement



thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> pelts are not here (ordered out of china) so no TEC parts set up
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



Yea when i ordered my Peliter i made sure it was in the US! i got the 125W for 8$ from CALI


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea when i ordered my Peliter i made sure it was in the US! i got the 125W for 8$ from CALI



i got 5x92w out of china for $26


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is the guy i ordered from. it took about 4 days to get here.

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Pcs-138W-TEC1-12709-Thermoelectric-Cooler-Peltier-12V-/350367073199?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51938143af


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i got 5x92w out of china for $26



why such low wattage TEC's?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> why such low wattage TEC's?



air cooling them and its more of a test than anything else


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

just installed windows 7 4ghz 32C


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> just installed windows 7 4ghz 32C


thats kinda high CD, Im 4ghz 18c atm surfing the web and chatting


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> thats kinda high CD, Im 4ghz 18c atm surfing the web and chatting



32C is a only 5C over room temp and that was at load


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 32C is a only 5C over room temp and that was at load


well, ...... um..... *faints* lol... nice for sure.... 

I have a coolit tec coming in the mail and will be here earlie next week... Im planing on stripping it down to just the tec's and rad n fan and plumbing it into the current water loop... what ya think? any suggestions? 

oh and keep your V10 cooler CD, I'll be sending out the Tridents tomorrow morning.... lets just say you owe me one ok?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

all cased up and stuff




































ok so what does everyone think its not 100% yet still needs cable management and i need to make a longer 8 pin.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> well, ...... um..... *faints* lol... nice for sure....
> 
> I have a coolit tec coming in the mail and will be here earlie next week... Im planing on stripping it down to just the tec's and rad n fan and plumbing it into the current water loop... what ya think? any suggestions?
> 
> oh and keep your V10 cooler CD, I'll be sending out the Tridents tomorrow morning.... lets just say you owe me one ok?



i def do bro ill hook you up don't you worry


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

sorry for the thread Hijck but I gotta brag about the new CCC Ati released.... way better @ lower cpu clocks.... take a look at the b4 and after van run... 

*BEFORE* .....cat 10.4







*AFTER* ..... cat 10.6


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i def do bro ill hook you up don't you worry


with you track record, I know you will so no worries...


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

big difference in GPU scores for vantage will download that right now


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> big difference in GPU scores for vantage will download that right now


Ati finally got something right.... just make sure you do a clean install.... dont leave any previous driver stranglers behind bro...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

cd what gpu you using?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Ati finally got something right.... just make sure you do a clean install.... dont leave any previous driver stranglers behind bro...



lol fresh install so there is no drivers 



fullinfusion said:


> cd what gpu you using?



2x4850X2


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> lol fresh install so there is no drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 2x4850X2


not sure if the bump in Vantage is going to benefit ya using the 4 series cards but one never knows till ya run Vantage


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> not sure if the bump in Vantage is going to benefit ya using the 4 series cards but one never knows till ya run Vantage



it probably will they aren't that different


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> it probably will they aren't that different



A slight cpu bump 






Im hoping to run 4.5GHz stable 24/7 with out any condensation problems later this coming week


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> A slight cpu bump
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100618/june10.6cat2ndbestrun!.jpg
> 
> Im hoping to run 4.5GHz stable 24/7 with out any condensation problems later this coming week



i'm hoping to get 4.5ghz stable without a tec


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i def do bro ill hook you up don't you worry


Memory is in the mail CD... should be there this coming week.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 18, 2010)

You guys get that Dragon Skin on your components and you won't be "sweating" that condensation.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

I seen your thread Rick, it looks really cool...

Cd the case looks sweet ass, you definitely have some serious volume there to keep cool.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

haha so looks like my thuban rig will be on a 8400GS for a bit


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> haha so looks like my thuban rig will be on a 8400GS for a bit


Why is that? also you get my PM fool?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Why is that? also you get my PM fool?



selling the 4850s need me some moneys and yes working on the replys box was full


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

have a look at what I ordered today. 






I hope the fans are as good as you say CD


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2010)

i have the high speeds but yea they good


----------



## Reefer86 (Jun 19, 2010)

i was hoping to see how you make the chiller though and how it was constructed. was gona go myself, any pics you can add?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> i was hoping to see how you make the chiller though and how it was constructed. was gona go myself, any pics you can add?



as soon as i get all the parts in i would love to


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 19, 2010)

Ill have all my parts later this week , but not going the route your going CD... Im just plumbing a tec unit into my water loop..


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Ill have all my parts later this week , but not going the route your going CD... Im just plumbing a tec unit into my water loop..



haha did i start something? be careful how many watts you try and pull


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

cdawall said:


> haha did i start something? be careful how many watts you try and pull



I think you did


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 19, 2010)

na this is what started me on my voyage lol... HERE
you just kick started me lol...


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think you did



haha thats cool i don't mind i just wish my parts could get here. 

oh and does anyone know if there is a way to autodelete old PM's i'm tired of cleaning my inbox today i have deleted 400 messages and its almost time again...


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> na this is what started me on my voyage lol... HERE
> you just kick started me lol...



whats sad is thats only like 72 watts...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 19, 2010)

cdawall said:


> haha thats cool i don't mind i just wish my parts could get here.
> 
> oh and does anyone know if there is a way to autodelete old PM's i'm tired of cleaning my inbox today i have deleted 400 messages and its almost time again...


Pm wizard , Im sure he can tell ya.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 19, 2010)

cdawall said:


> whats sad is thats only like 72 watts...


whats 72watts?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> whats 72watts?



those boreas each is 72w stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> na this is what started me on my voyage lol... HERE
> you just kick started me lol...



That's pretty badass.  Good temps toO!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 19, 2010)

cdawall said:


> those boreas each is 72w stock


Im not sure on that, I thought he said both were pulling 400watts combined.


----------



## trickson (Jun 19, 2010)

I am confused were is the tech water chiller ? any pic's at all on the thing ? I have been tinkering around and will be coming out with my own but man could use some visual help on what yours looks like .


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im not sure on that, I thought he said both were pulling 400watts combined.



i guessed a little low its got 12 10W TEC's on it so 120w...



trickson said:


> I am confused were is the tech water chiller ? any pic's at all on the thing ? I have been tinkering around and will be coming out with my own but man could use some visual help on what yours looks like .



haven't put the chiller together yet


----------



## trickson (Jun 19, 2010)

As soon as you do please post pic's . I sure want to see your chiller !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 19, 2010)

Speaking of TEC chillers. Currently have one running its too bad it isnt that strong , it only lowers my load and idle temps by 3C. total of about 37W tho. I should really look into a couple 50's for it.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2010)

just hooked up a D4 and maze4 into my loop now my 8400GS is water cooled haha

loop goes res->D4->maze4 GPU->D5->MCR320->MCR420->DTEK cpu->res 

should give some nice temps IMO and water flow is ummm pretty fast


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2010)

pic update!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2010)

Lookin' sweet


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lookin' sweet



load temps @4.473ghz 1.55v is only 8C over ambiant around 35C or so


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 20, 2010)

Ur Tubes...The Kinks....Can has fixingz? 

I like how clean the wiring is inside, 8-pin not included With cleaner tubing runs it would not only run cool, but look the part as well.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Ur Tubes...The Kinks....Can has fixingz?
> 
> I like how clean the wiring is inside, 8-pin not included With cleaner tubing runs it would not only run cool, but look the part as well.



8 pin is getting fixed and trying to figure out the kink fixes they are pissing me off....thinking about those spring looking thingys or better tubing this shit is bad...some thicker stuff would help


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 20, 2010)

honestly man it looks like the tube is twisted...the one to the top of ur CPU block.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> honestly man it looks like the tube is twisted...the one to the top of ur CPU block.



its not i spent half an hour twisting and turning it today to no avail it just kinked itself...


----------



## ty_ger (Jun 21, 2010)

Look at that video card!  Liquid cooled?  

It probably could have been passively cooled.  Nice.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 21, 2010)

ty_ger said:


> Look at that video card!  Liquid cooled?
> 
> It probably could have been passively cooled.  Nice.



pulled my 4850X2's to be sold its a backup card and i plan on vmodding the shit out of it  as a note it had a fan to begin with and they do sell passive versions with less copper/alum than a highend mobo's heatpipe


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet!


----------

